# Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017



## Sebbo85 (18. September 2016)

Gestern im Blinker gesehen, dass die neuen Modelle aus der Arc Serie ja bald erscheinen bzw. schon erschienen sind.

http://www.spro.eu/DE_DE/category/molens/molens-met-slip-voorop/

vorallem interessiert mich, ob die von Spro wirklich so dumm sind und das Wormshaft auch in die Blackarc verpflanzt haben -.-

Hat jemand noch mehr Infos zu den einzelnen Rollen?


----------



## Ein_Angler (18. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

|bigeyes Welcher Blindfisch hat die Red Arc designed?|peinlich

Kann gar nicht so viel essen wie ich speien möchte, werde die noch, wegen dem Augenkrebs das es mir verursacht, anzeigen.

Die Custom oder die Dassault sind bestimmt wert, mal angetestet zu werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Kann euch da bisher nur trefflich zustimmen! 

In der BlackArc "Originales, legendäres Red ArcGetriebe System"
bullshit 

Spro Modemacher mit "heute Red auch mal in Black" wie bei den schlimmsten Tussies !

Immerhin gibt es Zaltarc XS+HD und Ryobi AP Power noch! #6


----------



## murph (18. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Also dieses Design, schrecklich! Der Kurbelknauf...

Naja, Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden. Ich bleibe bei meiner Alten RedArc.


----------



## bennyhill (18. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*



Sebbo85 schrieb:


> Gestern im Blinker gesehen, dass die neuen Modelle aus der Arc Serie ja bald erscheinen bzw. schon erschienen sind.
> 
> http://www.spro.eu/DE_DE/category/molens/molens-met-slip-voorop/
> 
> ...


Habe mit dem Wormschaft bei Spro noch nie (im Gegensatz zu 4 X so teuren Daiwa Rollen mit Wormschaft aus meinem Bestand) Probleme gehabt. Selbst bei der enormen Belastung beim MEFO-Angeln, ohne jeden Ausfall. Wo ist also das Problem ?


----------



## Taxidermist (18. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Hässlich waren ja schon die Vorgänger, aber in der Hinsicht hat man sich beim aktuellen Modell noch übertroffen!

Jürgen


----------



## Wollebre (18. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

"vorallem interessiert mich, ob die von Spro wirklich so dumm sind und das Wormshaft auch in die Blackarc verpflanzt haben"


 ein Worm Shaft Getriebe hat eine bessere Laufkultur als jede Rolle mit Exenrad. Egal welcher Preisklasse. 

 Interessanter wäre zu wissen wo dann noch der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rollen ist außer der Farbe|kopfkrat


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc &amp;amp; Red Arc Modell 2017*

Optik der neuen Red..Geschmackssache

Ich finde sie grottig.

Ob die Black nun auch das WS Getriebe hat..beschwören würde ich das nicht aber ich tippe da eher auf eine fehlerhafte Produktinfo,kam auf der  Spro Seite immer mal vor.

Erfreulich,das es die alte Passion jetzt auch als Matchausführung gibt.

@bennyhill
Das Problem waren die teilweise mies bearbeiteten Zahnräder im WS,da wurden(je nach Lieferant und Charge)
"Qualitäten" verbaut,die man vom Finish her beinahe mit jedem Dremel in 5 min.Heimarbeit besser hinbekommen hätte..

Nachschauen und evtl. nacharbeiten(Gussgrate(!)entfernen und fetten) gehörte bei vielen Arc Fans mit Bastellaune eh beinahe zum Standard und auch zu einer Art  Herausforderung..die andern reklamierten und tauschten halt um.

Wobei richtiges fetten, bei den WS Arcs echt ein wenig tricky ist.

Die in Eigenregie gut nachbearbeiteten,liefen übr.super und das dann auch meist dauerhaft.

Fett zur Werksseitigen Schadensvorbeugung,schien/scheint in China ja auch ein höchst sparsam einzusetzendes Luxusgut zu sein.

Und/ oder auch abhängig von der Laune der Montagecrew .

Das in Verbindung mit den filigranen und ab und an mies bearbeiteten WS Spritzgussrädern,hat vielen Roten Arcs ein vorzeitiges ableben beschert.

Montagsrollen gab/gibts ja überall.
Bei der Red schien die chines,Woche aber auch mal 2 Montage zu haben.

Der WS Schlitten neigte unter zu hoher Last auch gerne mal zum verkannten..weiterkurbeln bedeutete dann meist R.I.P...platt.

Die WS Arcs( Gab neben der Red auch noch die 9er Blue Arc mit WS)gabs nicht ohne Grund nur bis 4000er Grösse.

Die "Ingschenöre" kannten diese Achillesferse der WS Ryobis ganz genau..letztendlich entscheiden aber nicht die,sondern der Kostendruck.

Mal ehrlich..sooo technisch übel wie oft dargestellt,war die Rote aber wirklich nicht.


----------



## bombe20 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

ich glaub, ich leg mir noch eine zalt auf halde.
auf die reviews bin ich trotzdem gespannt, da ich der zeit ja immer etwas hinterher hinke.


----------



## DeralteSack (18. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Schade um die alten Black Arcs. Die gehören trotz vieler moderner Shimanos, Daiwas und Penns immer noch zu meinen persönlichen Lieblingen. Ich konnte zum Glück gerade nochmal welche erstehen. Ich hatte auf eine Neuauflage gehofft.

Die neue Red Arc ist was für "Hellboy"! Harmonieren optisch gut zusammen.


----------



## bombe20 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Ich konnte zum Glück gerade nochmal welche erstehen.


was hast du denn ergattern können?


----------



## DeralteSack (18. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Ich konnte noch ne 820 und ne 810 auftreiben.
Wohl gemerkt von den alten Modellen.


----------



## Purist (18. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Alte Technik mit neuem Anstrich- warum nicht? Spricht für Qualität.
Optisch das 08/15 Transformersdesign, dass es in der IT seit ein paar Jahren im Übermaß gibt. Ich finde die sieht zum kotzen aus, aber wer's mag.


----------



## bombe20 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

@DeralteSack
die 2000er hätte mich vor ein paar tagen auch interessiert, habe aber keine auftreiben können. da warst du ja mit dabei. jetzt habe ich eine ryobi applause und bin ebenso zufrieden, wie mit der black und der zalt.


----------



## DeralteSack (18. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

@Bombe20:
Das war auch leider die Letzte, die noch verfügbar war. Aber die Ryobi ist doch Top. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich die auch genommen, hätte ich nicht zufällig noch die alte Arc bekommen.

Die 820 ist jetzt auf meiner Sbirorute und die 810 auf meiner Veritas. Passt gut. Ich habe noch mehr von den Teilen auf anderen Ruten und bin noch nie enttäuscht worden von denen.
Wie die neuen sind, muss sich erst noch zeigen. Mal schauen, wenn sie mal im Laden liegen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Moin,
ich weiß nicht, was ihr alle habt? Ok, Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber bei der Red bekomm ich 'nen feuchten Schlüpper,...Hipstermatic hoch 10! Die geht echt steil!


----------



## Riesenangler (19. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Scheinbar ist Spro in die moderne Kunst eingestiegen, so häßlich  wie die Red ist.


----------



## Wollebre (21. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

fehlt noch ein in den Rotor eingebauter Dynamo und beim Kurbeln blinken in den Rotor eingelassene Dioden. Dazu wird noch ein Lied abgespielt. Wobei mehrere zur Auswahl stehen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Vor allem die Red kommt übelst "computerspielig"... bin ja allgemein net so der Optik-Fanatiker, aber das finde ich dann doch zu garstig... da bleibe ich lieber bei meinen "alu-schnöden" Applauses...


----------



## Andal (21. September 2016)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Warum so dogmatisch? Es wird genügend Angler gaben, die sie kaufen, weil sie ihnen gefallen und schlechtere Rollen für mehr Geld gibt es auch allemal.


----------



## Nighty78 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc &amp;amp; Red Arc Modell 2017*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Optik der neuen Red..Geschmackssache
> 
> Ich finde sie grottig.
> 
> ...




 Ich habe noch 10 Arcs (10401) im Keller rumfliegen und die sollten alle mal endlich gewartet werden. Wieso ist richtiges fetten "tricky"???

 Wäre die Spro Passion xtr Match eine gute Alternative in Zukunft. Es soll auf jeden Fall eine MatchSpule vorhanden sein.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc &amp;amp; Red Arc Modell 2017*



Nighty78 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 10 Arcs (10401) im Keller rumfliegen und die sollten alle mal endlich gewartet werden. Wieso ist richtiges fetten "tricky"???



Um bei den WS Arcs einen optimalen Lauf hinzubekommen,muss man ein wenig mit Menge und Konsistenz des Schmiermittels experimentieren.

Zumindest wenn man Lauf auf Excenterniveau anstrebt.

Gerade im Bereich um das Verlege- getriebe, ist weniger aber dafür gut haftend oft mehr..zuviel wird vom Schlitten weggedrückt und bremst dann zumeist an den vorderen Zwischenrädern.

Bei der Gelegenheit unbedingt das Finish der rechtsseitigen Zwischenräder auf mögliche Grate u.ä checken.

Diese kleinen Druckgussräder waren ab und an nämlich alles andere als 100% sauber gearbeitet..das ähnelte eher einer Bearbeitung per Faustkeil.

Und ohne sorgfältige Nachbearbeitung, ist das dortige fetten eher kaschierende Pseudokosmetik.


----------



## Nighty78 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Hallo Peter

Danke für die Antwort. Welches Fett hast du verwendet? Kannst du mir da ein Bestimmtes empfehlen?
Werde meine Rollen dann mal Alle öffnen und mir die Teilchen mal genauer anschauen. Welche Meinst du genau? Nicht die Messingteile/-zahnritzel, oder?
 Und von Wo aus gesehen ist bei Dir "rechts"?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc &amp;amp; Red Arc Modell 2017*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ob die Black nun auch das WS Getriebe hat..beschwören würde ich das nicht aber ich tippe da eher auf eine fehlerhafte Produktinfo,kam auf der  Spro Seite immer mal vor.


Vom Bild auf her hat die mit ihrer Chromplastik-Zierleiste aber einen Zauber-Body, daher wäre das wirklich ein WS-Getriebe. 
http://www.spro.eu/imageGen.ashx?im...jpg&width=1550&constrain=true&compression=100

Für einen echten Nachfolger muss man nun diese Black-White-Arc nehmen.
http://www.spro.eu/imageGen.ashx?im....jpg&width=574&constrain=true&compression=100


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*



Nighty78 schrieb:


> Und von Wo aus gesehen ist bei Dir "rechts"?


Rechts ist da wo Du wie die meisten Angler nicht die Kurbel hast.
Also Rutenende im Bauch, Rolle hängend, dann rechts. 

Der Erfolg bei der RedArc Zerlegung hängt auch stark vom wieder richtigen Zusammenbau ab, eines der Zwischenzahnräder verschoben oder gedreht und die "Kaffeemühle" feiert wieder Urständ. 

Ich hatte irgendwann die Faxen so dicke, dass ich bei den kleinen grauen Zahnrädchen die Distanznocken alle weggefeilt habe, die Zähne und Kanten mit der Schlüsselfeile und Drahtbürste finiert habe, und mit kleinen U-Scheiben die Position für immer fixiert habe. War aber Aufwand.
Die laufen so allerdings von Jahr zu Jahr immer besser ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc &amp;amp; Red Arc Modell 2017*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vom Bild auf her hat die mit ihrer Chromplastik-Zierleiste aber einen Zauber-Body, daher wäre das wirklich ein WS-Getriebe.
> http://www.spro.eu/imageGen.ashx?im...jpg&width=1550&constrain=true&compression=100



Yepp Det,ist mir auf neueren Bildern auch aufgefallen.Die sollte WS haben.





Nighty78 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter
> 
> Danke für die Antwort. Welches Fett hast du verwendet? Kannst du mir da ein Bestimmtes empfehlen?
> Werde meine Rollen dann mal Alle öffnen und mir die Teilchen mal genauer anschauen. Welche Meinst du genau? Nicht die Messingteile/-zahnritzel, oder?
> Und von Wo aus gesehen ist bei Dir "rechts"?



Ich pers.nehme Teflon Fett aus dem Radzubehör..gibt aber zig taugliche.

Rechts=die Gehäuseseite ohne Wellenausbuchtung..Spule zeigt nach vorn 

Die Messingschnecke und das Alu Großrad nicht..die lütten
(grau/silber)Zahnräder waren gerne das Werksseitig verbaute Übelwerk.


----------



## Nighty78 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwann die Faxen so dicke, dass ich bei den kleinen grauen Zahnrädchen die Distanznocken alle weggefeilt habe, die Zähne und Kanten mit der Schlüsselfeile und Drahtbürste finiert habe, und mit kleinen U-Scheiben die Position für immer fixiert habe. War aber Aufwand.
> Die laufen so allerdings von Jahr zu Jahr immer besser ...




 Wo bekommt man denn eigentlich diese kleinen und dünnen U-Scheiben her?


----------



## Nighty78 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Wie schaut es mit dem Robbe Spezialfett aus? Ist das geeignet?

 Wollte ursprünglich dieses ReelX Rollenfett verwenden. https://www.rutenreparatur.de/shop-1/rollenpflege-öle-fette/speedx-reelx-öl-und-fett/

 Jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Das ist doch ein Öl, somit recht dünnflüssig. Ganz auf Fett würde ich nicht verzichten


----------



## Darket (8. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

OK, die redarc ist wirklich scheußlich (also optisch), der Vorgänger war allerdings auch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Was sie aus der schlichten Schönheit der von mir innig geliebten BlackArc gemacht haben, finde ich aber viel schlimmer. An der Kombination aus schwarz und Silber kann man kaum etwas verbessern und Spro hat es weiß Gott auch nicht geschafft. 

Btw. Was ist eigentlich mit der GoldArc? Sehe ich die nur grade nicht, oder ist die raus aus dem Programm? Wäre schade, bin ein großer Fan.


----------



## Nighty78 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Öl, somit recht dünnflüssig. Ganz auf Fett würde ich nicht verzichten



Das Öl ist nur für die Lager und das Schnurlaufröllchen. Auf der Seite sind ja Fette verschiedener Hersteller gelistet. Wollte ja fragen, ob diese Fette für die RedArc (speziell für das WS) geeignet sind.

 Hatte jetzt an das "Cal's Universal Reel & Star Drag Grease" gedacht. Ist mit Teflon angereichert.


----------



## Shura (9. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*



Nighty78 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn eigentlich diese kleinen und dünnen U-Scheiben her?



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Bei Ebay finde ich diese Pass-Scheiben ab 6mm Außendurchmesser und 3mm Innendurchmesser bei einer dicke ab 0.1mm...  DIN 988 heißen die. 
Ich könnte für meine Bastelei aber kleinere gebrauchen. zB 4/2/0.1 oder so :X

Edit:

Das Problem mit den miesen Rädchen fürs WS habe ich auch bei der Ryobi Zauber, (welche ja mehr oder weniger die alte Red Arc in schön ist ) Hier sind es aber eher Ecken die aussehen als wurden sie platt geklopft.
Die Rolle habe ich für 63 Piepen neu über Polen geordert und sie ist jetzt seit einem 3/4 Jahr in Gebrauch. Der Grund war, dass die polnischen Modelle nicht diese windige Klappkurbel hatten, sondern die silberne, stabile.
Das Laufverhalten hat sich bisher nicht ins Negative verschoben, dennoch zeigt sowas schon gut, wo gern gespart wird.....


----------



## kuttenkarl (9. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Hallo,
mein Gerätehändler erzählte mir gestern, das es für West und Osteuropa 2 verschiedene Ausführungen der Red Arc alt gab. Bei der Ostausführung wurde beim Getriebe gespart. Große Händler haben die Ost Arc en gro in Osteuropa eingekauft und als normale Red Arc vertickt. Ob das stimmt?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*



Nighty78 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn eigentlich diese kleinen und dünnen U-Scheiben her?


Wenn man Glück hat, hat man Kistchen mit sowas.
Hab aus meinem Jäger und Sammlervorrat geschöft, ich sammele alle kleinen Metallstücke, was Schrauben und Scheiben und dergleichen betrifft ...

Shura hat es gesagt, in dünner Scheibendicke könnte man manches gut gebrauchen zum tunen. 
Die M3 M4 M5 Standardscheiben sind meist sehr mies gemacht und gewölbt, bessere bekam ich bei einem Großeinkauf je 1000er Pack Edelstahl in ebay baumarkt. Das Standardsortiment U-Scheiben und Karrosseriescheiben ist dürftig. Kunststoffscheiben kann man sich eher mal selber schnitzen, vor allem wenn sie fest als Distanzscheibe aufsitzen dürfen. Locheisen und z.B. hochfeste Kunststoffflaschen/PET usw. für die Recyclingtonne machen schon manches möglich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> mein Gerätehändler erzählte mir gestern, das es für West und Osteuropa 2 verschiedene Ausführungen der Red Arc alt gab. Bei der Ostausführung wurde beim Getriebe gespart. Große Händler haben die Ost Arc en gro in Osteuropa eingekauft und als normale Red Arc vertickt. Ob das stimmt?


Als "die" rote Rolle mit SPRO drauf werden die alle über Spro gekommen sein, und die liefern nach Angebot und Bestellung an die Zentraleinkauf- oder Großhandelsorganisationen in den einzelnen Ländern. Billiger machen geht auch immer irgendwie, sei es dass man Rückläufer sammelt.

Es gab auf jeden Fall verschiedene Chargen hier in DE zu beobachten, die sich in der Getriebesauberheit heftig unterschieden, kleines Beispiel für sowas auf dem Foto der Zauber. Die Wormshaftwelle ist rechts davon zu sehen.

Anfänglich wurde die Wormschaftwelle sogar aus Messing hergestellt, habe so eine. Das Teil ist weit hochwertiger als bei einer Stella.


----------



## Locke' (29. April 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Gibts denn schon jemanden der die neue Black und Red Arc getestet hat?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Locke


----------



## Thorsten1953 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*



Locke' schrieb:


> Gibts denn schon jemanden der die neue Black und Red Arc getestet hat?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Locke


Ich habe mir die neue red arc(3000) gegönnt. Ich habe ne 0.14 spiderwire drauf.
Konnte leider erst 2 mal mit der Rolle ans Wasser. Beim 59er hecht gab es keine Probleme [emoji1] 
Die schnuraufwicklung läuft einwandfrei! 
Bis jetzt bin ich voll zufrieden!  
Wenn ich öfter am Wasser war kann ich mehr dazu sagen [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Kannste mal bei Gelegenheit und ideal am Wasser ein echtes Foto machen?

weil dieses Spro-Bildchen ist unter aller Sau, sieht in echt wohl nicht so schlimm aus schätz ich mal ...

Tip: Mit der 14 Spiderwire musste immer gut auf Köder-Schnurzug achten, dann gibt es von daher auch keine Fieslichkeiten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Haben die der neuen Black Arc nun wirklich auch WS verpasst?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Nachweis steht aus , denkbar ist ja auch: Der Katalogfuzzi war's mit flinker Kopierhand, Text und umgefärbtes Bild (rot=0) ... :q


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Durchaus denkbar... dann muss wohl gewartet werden, bis irgend jemand das Ding mal aufschraubt...

Spro scheint es sowieso nicht so sehr mit zutreffenden Beschreibungen bzw. Bildern zu haben - hatte da vor längerer Zeit mal wg. der ZA Heavy Duty angefragt

--> denn da waren "Innereien"-Bilder von nem WS zu sehen (in dieser Preisklasse kommt mir kein WS ins Haus - und richtig krasses Highend-Salzwasser-WS ist mir zu teuer, drum fische ich ausschließlich Excenter).

Woraufhin sich dann herausstellte, dass dieser Bildausschnitt von einer ebenfalls weiß-schwarzen Brandungsrolle stammte (was aber angesichts des Bildausschnitts nicht zu erkennen war).

Diese Art von "Interessentenverwirrung" schätze ich allgemein überhaupt nicht - sehr nervig, dass man nachfragen muss, damit man weiß, was man bekommt.

Aber egal: Ich hoffe, dass meine bewährten Applauses noch möglichst lange leben werden - die sind definitiv ohne WS. Und zudem nicht eklig-pseudoraumschiffig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Ganz so schlimm und dem Ersatz ist es doch gar nicht mit den verschwundenen Applause und BlackArc 4000 & Co, auch nicht heute im Mai 2017 :m

RYOBI AP Power 4000
http://www.bac-shop.de/images/thumbnail/produkte/xlarge/ryobi/ap-power-slar.jpg
SPRO Zalt Arc XS Tuff Body 7400 = 4000
https://www.angel-domaene.de/images/product_images/info_images/01-1202740.jpg


----------



## Mr.Fish (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Ich fische zwei 10300 Red Arks aus der alten Serie und wenn man man von einem sachgemäßem Umgang ausgeht, bekommt man diese Rolle eigentlich nicht kapput!

Meine älteste Red Ark ist von 2005 und ist Dank regelmäßiger Wartung immernoch 2-3 mal in der Woche im Dauereinsatz und schnurrt dabei wie ein Kätzchen.

Ich kann jedem das Rollenfett und ÖL von PENN nur empfehlen.

Es gibt ja immer ein paar Spezis, die Hänger an einer 20kg Schnur über die Rolle abreissen und sich dann wundern wieso die Rolle danach nicht mehr rund läuft.
Verbogene Achsen und defekte Lager sind da je nach Level der Grobmotorik keine Seltenheit. 
Das sich derartiges Fehlverhalten auch auf das Getriebe auswirkt, muss man ja eigentlich auch nicht erklären, da der Wormshaft ja *nur* für die Verlegung der Schnur zuständig ist und jede überdimensionierte Belastung am Schurrläufröllchen sich auch dorthin überträgt.

Die Optik der neuen Red in mattem rot/schwarz ohne nennenswerte Akzente ist tatsächlich grottig.


----------



## rippi (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Jo, es gibt eigentlich keine bessere Rollen als die aus den Arc-Serien.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*



Mr.Fish schrieb:


> Die Optik der neuen Red in mattem rot/schwarz ohne nennenswerte Akzente ist tatsächlich grottig.



Letzte Woche im Laden just for fun(und einer gew.Vorahnung) zwei 2000er mal gekurbelt..eine gut,bei der anderen,schien man die die ab und an suboptimal entgrateten Zwischenräder der alten Red verklappt zu haben..oder neue gepfuschte


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Spro Black Arc & Red Arc Modell 2017*

Das ist doch der aktuelle Spartrick überall inzwischen incl. bessere Shimanski till 500€: :m
Die finale Qualitätskontrolle und das Heraussuchen von leichteren Fehlern macht der Endkunde inzwischen, und darf dabei testen, sortieren und wieder retournieren und neu versuchen usw.

Nennt sich nun A.S.T.T.G.I. "Action Surprise & Try Game Shopping Included"  :q :q


----------

